# Airlift V2



## Bonafyd (Nov 21, 2010)

Sup fellas i'm torn between the E-Level & the V2 so for the guys running the V2 even though it's fairly new would you reccomend it? I get the whole height vs pressure based deal it's just I don't wanna have to deal with the whole e-level sensor placement deal & running extra wires if I can get away with the V2. 
i'm not racing or anything i barely pass 70 if that but I have a thing where I like everything perfect or as close to it as I can get...i just wanna be low,park lower & be level.. 

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in for more info on this as well. I too am looking to go v2, but from what I hear e level is the way to go if you can afford it. I can not so v2 it is. In for info.

Sent from my crane using my droid


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bonafyd said:


> Sup fellas i'm torn between the E-Level & the V2 so for the guys running the V2 even though it's fairly new would you reccomend it? I get the whole height vs pressure based deal it's just I don't wanna have to deal with the whole e-level sensor placement deal & running extra wires if I can get away with the V2.
> i'm not racing or anything i barely pass 70 if that but I have a thing where I like everything perfect or as close to it as I can get...i just wanna be low,park lower & be level..
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


 While there will always be the age old debate of 'height vs. pressure', the new AutoPilot V2 does an excellent job of being consistent and level for a pressure based setup. 

If you haven't, check out the video they did on the V2:


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

This video does help a bit as I am still searching for a management system for my GTI. I see that it is on the scales when they are doing the height measurements. 

From what I am reading I think anything will go where it needs to be for height on slip plates. I have been reading on a ton on different forums so I have a lot of questions based on the accuracy of a pressure based system and getting it to an actual ride height that's consistent on the pavement. Also with the driver, and some passengers. 

If someone can get me video of the V2 on concrete going to a preset ride height 7 out of 10 times I might be interested. Also with driver and a couple of passengers from dumped up to a preset ride height. Hint Hint  VIDEO PLEASE. 

I am on a budget and am getting very impatient as I want to drive my car bagged now, but am afraid to without proper management. I like the way both systems look. It's kinda cool having the pressures on the V2, but it seems even cooler never having to think about my system. 

Another pressure question. Let's say all your bags are at 50psi. Will the car be perfectly level??? 
Just saying 50psi all the way around as a usable number. Or is this something I would have to measure corner for corner on height and adjust and set pressure? Sorry I sound like I'm completely anal, but I am. 

Andrew can you help me please????


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

mike.snipe said:


> This video does help a bit as I am still searching for a management system for my GTI. I see that it is on the scales when they are doing the height measurements.
> 
> From what I am reading I think anything will go where it needs to be for height on slip plates. I have been reading on a ton on different forums so I have a lot of questions based on the accuracy of a pressure based system and getting it to an actual ride height that's consistent on the pavement. Also with the driver, and some passengers.
> 
> ...


 Besides your concerns above, I'm curious as to how consistent does the height to pressure ratios stay under various temperatures with the V2? I'm guessing they change at least a little as they do with most pressure based systems. But wondering if the variations are less than other pressure base systems? Some examples of this in a "real world" situation would be nice as well.


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

I hear you Monkey. I was curious about the temp thing myself. 

But I am more concerned on actually lifting the car to the desired preset. It just doesn't make sense to me. 50psi is 50psi adding a load to the car is going to make it sag, which in turn seems like pressure would raise. So wouldn't the auto correction thing just drop my car even lower in this type of situation???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mike.snipe said:


> I hear you Monkey. I was curious about the temp thing myself.
> 
> But I am more concerned on actually lifting the car to the desired preset. It just doesn't make sense to me. 50psi is 50psi adding a load to the car is going to make it sag, which in turn seems like pressure would raise. So wouldn't the auto correction thing just drop my car even lower in this type of situation???


 Right, what you've said is 100% true. This principle is loosely translated as Boyle's law of a perfect gas. Such that, when you reduce the volume where a gas is residing, the pressure shown will rise because of the decrease in volume -- it's an inversely proportional relationship. This is where height based systems typically have the leading edge as they're making corrections based on the height of the vehicle in response to the additional weight and keeping the car within 'spec' of your preset. Now, after talking to Corey @ AirLift, I've found out that the new AutoPilot V2 has the ability to allow you to keep your vehicle at a certain height regardless of additional weight. What you would do is shut off the 'preset maintain' function in the menu (as shown on the new video). Thus, when you're adding additional weight/load to the vehicle, even though the pressure is reading higher, the system will not inappropriately compensate and lower the vehicle. AirLift has really outdone themselves with the new AutoPilot V2. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ so your saying with the system maintain off the height of let's say preset 1 will stay the same? Even if it was set with driver only, and a passenger is added?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bthasht said:


> ^ so your saying with the system maintain off the height of let's say preset 1 will stay the same? Even if it was set with driver only, and a passenger is added?


 That's the over arching question that I'm waiting for a response on... 

In theory, the system will not be able to compensate for additional weight added to the vehicle because it doesn't know how much to raise the pressure/height. This is where height based systems have the clear advantage. Unlike the old AP V1, the AP V2 has numerous functions which really raise the bar for based systems and to a certain extent really push the AP V2 into the running with the e-Level. Although, you really can't compare the e-Level and the AutoPilot as they're two very different systems. Though, you could compare the AutoPilot and the RidePro E3 and I think you'd find the AutoPilot offers more features and a better cost to value ratio. 

On the AP V1, there was no user control over the 'preset maintain' function. Therefore, in the past, the system would have a knee-jerk reaction to the additional weight/load in the vehicle and ultimately lower the vehicle causing all sorts of issues. With the new AP V2, the user control over the 'preset maintain' function definitely helps the system to not react to additional weight. However, I've already got word into AirLift in regards to whether or not the system can in some way compensate for the additional weight -- much like a height based system would. In reality, with the eight open presets, you could have a 'travel' preset that raises the car a smidge to give you extra clearance for traveling with a loaded car. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^My plan was to use preset 1 as a daily with just me. 2 for a passenger. 3 for me the wife and kids. 4 for layed out....Then i still got 4 more to play with. I cant wait to get this when my money is right.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

I've gotta play salesman for the V2. What my experience thus far has been is this: 

It's the kind of system you can set and forget. I like things that are robust enough to "forget" because they do their job so flawlessly. I turn the key on, preset 1 comes up in a matter of seconds. Need to lay out? Preset 4. Need to roll low? Preset 2. 
It's very accurate at nailing pressures so long as you aren't trying to change presets in corners or on bumpy roads (I don't think a height based system would like that too). The V2 is a great all-around daily driver system and I'm very happy with it. Air Lift has the best customer service period.


----------



## Bonafyd (Nov 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> after talking to Corey @ AirLift, I've found out that the new AutoPilot V2 has the ability to allow you to keep your vehicle at a certain height regardless of additional weight. What you would do is shut off the 'preset maintain' function in the menu (as shown on the new video). Thus, when you're adding additional weight/load to the vehicle, even though the pressure is reading higher, the system will not inappropriately compensate and lower the vehicle. AirLift has really outdone themselves with the new AutoPilot V2. :thumbup::beer:


 I've read every response but for some reason this is kinda contradicting itself not you (andrew) but (Airlift) 
How can the car maintain it's preset if the preset maintain is shut off?? one would think that the "preset maintain" whole function/objective is to "maintain" a preset in the first place?:screwy:


----------



## Bonafyd (Nov 21, 2010)

Can anyone answer ^^^ that??


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

my brain is not fully working yet(it's early)......but if you add weight to the rear of the vehicle and your on preset 1, the added weight will increase the pressure in your rear two bags. If you have the preset to hold that pressure, after the added weight it will open up the dump valve to get back to your set pressure. Hence lowering the car. I think that's why airlift says to go in manual mode, so it will not lower your car.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

I think people are forgeting that you can go in manual and set whatever you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bonafyd said:


> I've read every response but for some reason this is kinda contradicting itself not you (andrew) but (Airlift)
> How can the car maintain it's preset if the preset maintain is shut off?? one would think that the "preset maintain" whole function/objective is to "maintain" a preset in the first place?:screwy:





Bonafyd said:


> Can anyone answer ^^^ that??


 Spoke to Jeremy @ AirLift and confirmed with him that the system will not auto-correct for additional weight. This is where a height based auto-leveling system has the advantage. My input on the matter is, that they've given you 8 presets, and you can easily use one (or more) presets for additional weight/passengers/load. With eight presets, you can pretty much have a preset for everything :laugh: 



fasttt600 said:


> my brain is not fully working yet(it's early)......but if you add weight to the rear of the vehicle and your on preset 1, the added weight will increase the pressure in your rear two bags. If you have the preset to hold that pressure, after the added weight it will open up the dump valve to get back to your set pressure. Hence lowering the car. I think that's why airlift says to go in manual mode, so it will not lower your car.


 Correct, dudebudbroguy :thumbup::beer:


----------

